
Open source 3D printed robocar mods - tonyjstark
https://markku.ai/post/chilicorn-rail/
======
cheeko1234
They've also published:

[https://github.com/markku-ai/donkey-vis](https://github.com/markku-ai/donkey-
vis)

An amazing way to visualize what you're autonomous donkey car "sees" when
implementing a training.

[http://www.donkeycar.com/](http://www.donkeycar.com/)

